# How do you survive the wait?



## drickster

I have about 3 weeks left until my Flieger arrives. and I am going mildly insane with anticipation...

So far I have haunted the sales forums to see what other Stowas are out there, searched Walmart for a cheap automatics so I can practice (the Flieger will be my first) and have tried to identify every watch I see on TV. 

Oh yeah, I have been obsessively tracking the Euro/USD exchange rates and have been looking for cheap auto or skeleton on ebay so I can practice using paypal. (so as not to delay the arrival since this would be my first paypal transaction.)

Meanwhile my wife has (jokingly) threatened murder if I talk about watches, buy a watch before this one arrives, or make her aware of them in any way. (I guess I've been babbling about watches a bit over the last month or so...)

Who else is waiting and how is it going for you?


----------



## dabutcha76

I was fortunate enough to not have much of a wait, so that helped a lot. 

Paypal really is incredibly easy to use, just follow instructions and *poof* go your dollars - and soon you'll be drooling over your Stowa 

And remember: post pics once you have the beauty :-!

Heck, get the lady a small Antea while you're at it!


----------



## mr.frida

hello drickster,
well first of all: u will love ur airman auto! i got mine for over a year now (it is still keeping time within + 1-3 sec a day, it is absolute perfect to read (even at night, cause the lume is just awesome). and over all, i think it is the best watch u can get for the amount of money u r "allowed to pay" ;-) . i do love mine! 
but i decided to get a little brother for my airman...
so on 30. oct. 2009 i ordered an antea ks  at the moment i am still waiting (should have arrived middle of january, but today i was told it will take another 2weeks till arrival). well, that is no problem for me... i am hanging arround in the forum and look at those great pictures some members have made of their stowas. so time goes by  
yeah, talking about watches might sometimes be very trying to watch-virus-uninfected-people. i do realy know ;-( 
anyway u made a superb decision and i am sure u will not regret it! 
ps: wait, arrival, and unpack is quit a nice thrill for sure.
greetings sascha


----------



## hammerh34d

drickster said:


> Who else is waiting and how is it going for you?


I don't think that my story is important, but I will share 
I have ordered Antea KS in November 2009, and was supposed to lay my hands on it in the middle of January. 
Stowa is unable to tell me when will it arrive, although they claim it will, so I'm happy with that. 
To ease the pain I bought myself a chinese portuguese 

h/h


----------



## drickster

May your waits not be long!


----------



## 2manywatchez

Unfortunately, I fritter away the time buying other watches.

I also learned a long time ago not to bring up watches around my wife. It's kinda like Tiger texting at Thanksgiving...


----------



## roseskunk

I think I waited a year and a half for my FO2. Was it worth it? Yeah it was. But I didn't figure the total cost, i.e. the cost of the FO2, plus the MOLE1, the Prodiver, and the IWC Mark XVI that I bought while I was waiting. Oh, a Seiko monster too! :-d

Next, well, a PO. but if I can find a second flieger... yeah, they're that good. :-!


----------



## tm223

I think I still have 2 months wait for the Flieger automatic date without logo I ordered. I bought a Seiko but it did not help much. I'm waiting for the second Seiko.


----------



## NicoAlonso

tm223 said:


> I think I still have 2 months wait for the Flieger automatic date without logo I ordered. I bought a Seiko but it did not help much. I'm waiting for the second Seiko.


I also have 2 months wait for a flieger without logo. For me, it's being a way to stop buying watches for a while. I'm saving money after all.:-d


----------



## drickster

LOL, I'm desperately trying to not buy another watch!!!!! but I keep searching...and searching...and searching...


----------



## gregorv

Hello
I'm waiting on antea 365, it will arrive end of March;-) - I hope..

In the meantime I'm checking pictures: 
http://images.google.si/images?hl=sl&source=hp&q=stowa antea 365&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> Hello
> I'm waiting on antea 365, it will arrive end of March;-) - I hope..
> 
> In the meantime I'm checking pictures:
> http://images.google.si/images?hl=sl&source=hp&q=stowa antea 365&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


That's sufficiently unhealthy that I may have to follow suit! Just staring at the one picture I printed out is not working anymore.

Thanks,


----------



## Flashharry

Don't know how you would survive the two YEAR wait I had for my FOLE :think:


----------



## drickster

Beautiful!!!!

I'm guessing a lot of heavy drinking and I would have to break down and buy a few others in between :-!


----------



## Milesg

Flashharry said:


> Don't know how you would survive the two YEAR wait I had for my FOLE :think:


2 years - OMG! I've just ordered a Flieger Auto today and will have trouble waiting until the end of March, a two year wait... that's impressive b-)


----------



## drickster

Milesg said:


> 2 years - OMG! I've just ordered a Flieger Auto today and will have trouble waiting until the end of March, a two year wait... that's impressive b-)


I am not thinking about that one, just like I never think about my daughters dating!!!!!o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## hwilsdorf

Still waiting for my MOLE II after I was promised by christmas 2009 by STOWA. Now it's almost February. 

Anyways STOWA should open a free psychiatric service for guys in waiting.   The wait is killing me!


----------



## drickster

hwilsdorf said:


> ... STOWA should open a free psychiatric service for guys in waiting.   The wait is killing me!


LOL...my name is Dan and I ordered a Flieger automatik no logo in December. My approximate due date is mid February. Since that time I have hurt my wife and my children but fortunately note my checking account...but I'm afraid that will soon happen...:-d (just kidding wife and kids are fine ...and so is checking account)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I find that going to my local outlet mall and checking in to all the watch and jewelry stores there usually depresses me enough that I go back to longing for my in-transit watch.


----------



## mingsta

hwilsdorf said:


> Still waiting for my MOLE II after I was promised by christmas 2009 by STOWA. Now it's almost February.
> 
> Anyways STOWA should open a free psychiatric service for guys in waiting.   The wait is killing me!


I hear ya!!!

I was one of the ones who agreed to getting my MOLEII sent out a little later on 11th Jan. Still no sign of it. I must say that I'm a little disappointed because I agreed to this in the spirit of helping to take a bit of pressure off their xmas workload.

I'm lucky enough to be on the list for a FO3 :-! and I won't even entertain any thoughts of when it will be ready!

I'm sure I'll feel differently in six months time, but until I have those two in my hands, I'm reluctant to order any more watches from Stowa. Having said that, the seatime on a rubber strap sure looks fiiiiine b-)


----------



## v76

I've survived the wait by buying a whole bunch of expensive watches. Oh wait, in hindsight, that's a terrible idea ... :think:

Almost 2 months to go till I get my Stowa Antea black w/date (COSC mvmt., brown leather band) ... how will I ever cope till then :-s Oh yes, I know the answer! New Toys! b-)

But now, I am ... o|


----------



## woodenbull

bye looking at others,
soon you'll be posting your own great pic's for us to enjoy


----------



## drickster

woodenbull said:


> bye looking at others,
> soon you'll be posting your own great pic's for us to enjoy


Thanks for rubbing it in  :-d:-d:-d

Those are beautiful... BTW is the second watch in a Longines, it's sweet?

man I'm in trouble now....


----------



## crock921

I think I ordered my FO1 in April of 08 and still have no word on when I will be getting it. Last I heard was maybe in March. I have been quenching the burn with G Shocks. Cheap, durable, and unique. Next on my list is a Speedmaster, so at least that one won't have a waiting list.


----------



## gregorv

Is this true, so long delivery time, April 08?

Is this only for FO or also for Antea, I can't wait more then 2 or 3 months.  

Is it normal procedure that stowa send watches later as promissed?

Thank you


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> Is this true, so long delivery time, April 08?
> 
> Is this only for FO or also for Antea, I can't wait more then 2 or 3 months.
> 
> Is it normal procedure that stowa send watches later as promissed?
> 
> Thank you


Hi Gregory, I believe this is only for the FO which is a special edition. You can look here for current delivery times https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=290.


----------



## persco

woodenbull said:


> bye looking at others,
> soon you'll be posting your own great pic's for us to enjoy


I think this is the most dangerous picture I've seen on this forum, so far... Dangerous for my bank account and my marriage... OMG. I want all three, but especially the MO and the Seatime on rubber! 

s.

---
scott


----------



## -=RC=-

gregorv said:


> Hello
> I'm waiting on antea 365, it will arrive end of March;-) - I hope..
> 
> In the meantime....


Or have a look at mine; https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=355388

I'm sure you won't regret this watch :-!


----------



## gregorv

Nice, very nice.


----------



## ChielH

First post on the forum, uhm, hello. 

The wait for my first mechanical watch is almost over. Ms Schauer send my an email that the watch is ready for shipment within ten days last Thursday.

Survived the wait with browsing the internet, reading and looking at pics of the ordered watch (and others, hopefully not yet infected :-s). The wait took a little over two months, just as expected. In the mean time I have idealized the watch, so I hope I do not get disappointed when it arrives. :think:

The watch in question is the Marine Original. I will post pics, there cannot be to many pics on the internet imho.

Regards,
Chiel


----------



## drickster

Welcome to the Forum!

That's great news! I've done the same thing but I'm optimistic! 

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## vincesf

One way to survive the wait is to buy straps for some of your existing watches, as watch straps ship instantly. Attached is a picture of new Stowa straps for my FOLE. A new watch strap can give a new look to an existing watch.

vincesf


----------



## drickster

vincesf said:


> One way to survive the wait is to buy straps for some of your existing watches, as watch straps ship instantly. Attached is a picture of new Stowa straps for my FOLE. A new watch strap can give a new look to an existing watch.
> 
> vincesf


I think you forgot one there:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

Seriously though, great idea. On that note, do you know where I might find a matte black PVD bracelet for my lumi (22mm)?


----------



## crock921

gregorv said:


> Is this true, so long delivery time, April 08?
> 
> Is this only for FO or also for Antea, I can't wait more then 2 or 3 months.
> 
> Is it normal procedure that stowa send watches later as promissed?
> 
> Thank you


THE FO1 was a special edition that ran into some production issues, which is why it has taken longer. Turnaround time is nowhere near that long on the other watches available.


----------



## mr.frida

i´ve allready thought about buying some new straps too  but getting about 4 crocs is nearly as expensive as the antea ks i am still waiting for at the moment. but i gotta say yes, the black kaufmann croc for my airman, i got 1month before my watch actually 
but right now im thinking about getting the stowa airman straps... but i´m no friend of the rivets... not sure right now...


----------



## UJU

drickster said:


> Who else is waiting and how is it going for you?


I'm waiting, but it seems patience is not my strong side.o|
Why does it take so loooong, damn it..:-x


----------



## drickster

UJU said:


> I'm waiting, but it seems patience is not my strong side.o|
> Why does it take so loooong, damn it..:-x


LOL, I'm down to days now I think (possibly 10-20 days)... not sure how many and I am going nuts!!! How many times a day should I be hitting "getmail" to see if "the email" has arrived???? (especially since it updates on it's own every 5 minutes!).

Gotta talk to them about an on line order status function:-!


----------



## v76

I've been waiting the last couple of months for my Stowa Antea black w/ date (COSC mvmt.). Since then, I've purchased a bunch of watches in anticipation of the Stowa :-s

Was a bad idea, joining this forum :-d ... j/k.


----------



## balu23

Hi there,
I've ordered my Flieger Auto somewere in the middle of November with delivery date at end of January 2010r. ... still no info... Has anyone of you ordered Flieger, more or less, the same time and recived some info???

Thx for any news,

Balu23


----------



## vincesf

Well, if it is any consolation, it is worth the wait. In the meantime, continue to look at posts of the happy Stowa owners with their watches and know that you will soon join them. 
As for those waiting for FO1, FO2, and FO3's, you are already winners and I am envious.

vincesf


----------



## mr.frida

balu23 said:


> Hi there,
> I've ordered my Flieger Auto somewere in the middle of November with delivery date at end of January 2010r. ... still no info... Has anyone of you ordered Flieger, more or less, the same time and recived some info???
> 
> Thx for any news,
> 
> Balu23


hello balu23,
i´m waiting for my antea ks, ordered allmost the same time as u. should be delivered in middle of january. about the 22nd of january i´ve wrote stowa an email and was told the watch is going to be build in the next two weeks. i guess this happend because xmas and there hollidays. it ´s no problem for me so i keep on waiting some weeks more.
that´s all i know and that´s ok for me.
btw: i love my flieger, so i think u made a good choice and won´t regreet it just keep on waiting.


----------



## WatchAdct

This forum is incredible! I've always wondered the same thing myself haha. Keep on keeping on, waiters! You're STRONG!


----------



## mr.frida

well, at the moment i checked my emails and... a mail from mrs. schauer! in a few days my ks will be send... great day!!!!!!!!!!  for thoise who still must wait be strong! i´m so happy right now...


----------



## drickster

mr.frida said:


> well, at the moment i checked my emails and... a mail from mrs. schauer! in a few days my ks will be send... great day!!!!!!!!!!  for thoise who still must wait be strong! i´m so happy right now...


Whooo Hoo!!! Make sure to take lots of pictures for us!

...now where's my email....o|o|o|o|o|o|o|


----------



## mr.frida

well, well, well... i guess there are allready so many great pics of members i can´t compete with :-( so take a look at those great pics that match the simple beauty of the antea ks. it sounds strange but i ain´t got no digi cam... that one has gone with my girlfriend :-( otherwise i would have allready taken some pics of my flieger for you...  i´m soooooooo happy! i hope u get yours soon, but as allready said the flieger is worth the wait! day by day i enjoy just looking at mine, most of the time twice... one time for the beauty, one time to know the time


----------



## SHANE 1000

Learn to knit.:-d:-d:-d


----------



## drickster

too late....










(just kidding...Google is my friend)


----------



## SHANE 1000

drickster said:


> too late....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding...Google is my friend)


Bwahahahahaha now that is friggin hilarious, best laugh I have had for months.
:-d:-d:-d
Thanks mate.|>


----------



## PipPip

balu23 said:


> Hi there,
> I've ordered my Flieger Auto somewere in the middle of November with delivery date at end of January 2010r. ... still no info... Has anyone of you ordered Flieger, more or less, the same time and recived some info???
> 
> Thx for any news,
> 
> Balu23


Balu23. I ordered my Flieger Auto (date logo version) in mid November and had the same expected delivery - end January. I received an email yesterday requesting payment and shortly after a fedex email with a tracking number. My wife just emailed me from home to say that a package from Stowa is waiting for me when I get home from work. So I am in the final hours of my wait!!


----------



## drickster

PipPip said:


> Balu23. I ordered my Flieger Auto (date logo version) in mid November and had the same expected delivery - end January. I received an email yesterday requesting payment and shortly after a fedex email with a tracking number. My wife just emailed me from home to say that a package from Stowa is waiting for me when I get home from work. So I am in the final hours of my wait!!


Good news PipPip! I ordered mine in mide December so hopefully only 2 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## tm223

PipPip said:


> Balu23. I ordered my Flieger Auto (date logo version) in mid November and had the same expected delivery - end January. I received an email yesterday requesting payment and shortly after a fedex email with a tracking number. My wife just emailed me from home to say that a package from Stowa is waiting for me when I get home from work. So I am in the final hours of my wait!!


Post a pic for us who are still waiting. :-!


----------



## mingsta

My MOLEII should be in my hands tomorrow!!! Its been a long wait, over 6 months I think, but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## PipPip

tm223 said:


> Post a pic for us who are still waiting. :-!


Will try this weekend, although photography is not my strong point! First impressions of the flieger auto are that its a lovely watch. I think maybe I slightly prefer my Marine Auto, but they are quite different watches, the flieger being more sporty. Will hunt down a smarter strap for the flieger as the standard brown strap (non-riveted) is a bit scruffy looking for my taste. I know its supposed to look rugged but with a suit it looks too casual to me.


----------



## drickster

cool sporty is what I'm hoping for!!!



PipPip said:


> Will try this weekend, although photography is not my strong point! First impressions of the flieger auto are that its a lovely watch. I think maybe I slightly prefer my Marine Auto, but they are quite different watches, the flieger being more sporty. Will hunt down a smarter strap for the flieger as the standard brown strap (non-riveted) is a bit scruffy looking for my taste. I know its supposed to look rugged but with a suit it looks too casual to me.


----------



## PipPip

Here's my new chap:



























And my old MA:


----------



## drickster

Nice!  Wear it well!!!


----------



## tm223

Very nice PipPip. :-!:-!


----------



## vincesf

PipPip:
Very nice. Thank you for helping us who are waiting by looking at some very nice pictures of great watches.
Much appreciated.
vincesf


----------



## brainless

Congrats on those two siblings from Engelsbrand :-!,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Milesg

PipPip said:


> Here's my new chap:


Thanks for posting that PipPip, that's exactly the same watch I'm waiting for and your pics are helping to ease the wait a little. :-!


----------



## balu23

drickster, PipPip, Mr. Frida...:thanks

It seems that my one is the last one in the line... Mayby its because the custom configuration I've made (with logo, onion crown, stowa engraved rotor)... the info I got from Stowa is that it should be made soon.

...patience is a virtue...

Reg,Balu23


----------



## Milesg

PipPip said:


> Will hunt down a smarter strap for the flieger as the standard brown strap (non-riveted) is a bit scruffy looking for my taste. I know its supposed to look rugged but with a suit it looks too casual to me.


I agree that a new strap will "dress it up" a bit - I'm planning on a black alligator strap aiming for a look like the watch at the far right of the banner (but with a date).


----------



## PipPip

Milesg said:


> I agree that a new strap will "dress it up" a bit - I'm planning on a black alligator strap aiming for a look like the watch at the far right of the banner (but with a date).


I've ordered a black Di Modell Bali Chrono for mine. Will post a pic when it arrives and give my impressions.


----------



## drickster

balu23 said:


> drickster, PipPip, Mr. Frida...:thanks
> 
> It seems that my one is the last one in the line... Mayby its because the custom configuration I've made (with logo, onion crown, stowa engraved rotor)... the info I got from Stowa is that it should be made soon.
> 
> ...patience is a virtue...
> 
> Reg,Balu23


nope, I placed my order on 12/10 and ended up pretty standard (except for an extra strap).


----------



## hammerh34d

It has arrived


----------



## drickster

hammerh34d said:


> It has arrived


Awesome looking watch! Congratulations!!!!!!!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

That's a very good question!

I must admit that all of you - YOU ARE CRAZY!!! And becouse of you and that forum - it got me too - 'STOWA Flu'  !!! Now I've been waiting for my Flieger - unfortunately - it is still at least 6 weeks... And my lovely Wife also says that I am hopeless talking about my Flieger all the time...

But there is small solution for the time being... set Flieger as your wallpaper  

Paweł

Rgds to all of you awaiting your own STOWA!!!


----------



## drickster

LOL Welcome to WUS Pawel and enjoy the wait!!!



Pawel_Korab said:


> That's a very good question!
> 
> I must admit that all of you - YOU ARE CRAZY!!! And becouse of you and that forum - it got me too - 'STOWA Flu'  !!! Now I've been waiting for my Flieger - unfortunately - it is still at least 6 weeks... And my lovely Wife also says that I am hopeless talking about my Flieger all the time...
> 
> But there is small solution for the time being... set Flieger as your wallpaper
> 
> Paweł
> 
> Rgds to all of you awaiting your own STOWA!!!


----------



## inlanding

Hi Pawel,
Yes, the wait can be excrutiating, exciting, disappointing, and thrilling all at the same time. Welcome to the forums and to a great group of folks that very much enjoy Stowa.

These timepieces are created with the greatest of care and once you have it on your wrist, it will be difficult to take your eyes off it for long!

Here are couple of lume snapshots my Flieger Auto (wearing different colored shoes) just to keep your anticipation level rolling along. ;-)

Glen


----------



## MrRogers

Sorry fellas but I deal with the wait by no longer ordering any more stowas. The product certainly represents a great value but they are not the only watch company doing so. I guess I find the extraordinary wait times unacceptable. 

I'm willing to wait months upon months for a vintage Patek to be restored, but not for a 400$ antea. Perhaps if they get things more organized in the future, I will return as a regular customer, but not until then.

MrR


----------



## drickster

Fair enough MrR! I was just thinking about that tonight. I wonder how many orders they lose because of the wait on many models. I think I read they recently added staff a few months ago, so hopefully the fact of a continued wait means they are continuing to grow quickly...



MrRogers said:


> Sorry fellas but I deal with the wait by no longer ordering any more stowas. The product certainly represents a great value but they are not the only watch company doing so. I guess I find the extraordinary wait times unacceptable.
> 
> I'm willing to wait months upon months for a vintage Patek to be restored, but not for a 400$ antea. Perhaps if they get things more organized in the future, I will return as a regular customer, but not until then.
> 
> MrR


----------



## drickster

ARRRRRGGGGGGGGG! a slight production delay...where's the crying icon! :-d

I got a nice email today from Ms. Schauer letting me know about the delay with the promise to keep me informed. This is disappointing of course but I appreciate the communications!:-!

So in the mean time I'm trying to score a cheap monster... (the insanity never ends....)


----------



## Blame

drickster said:


> ARRRRRGGGGGGGGG! a slight production delay...


I think this is one area of the business that needs urgent attention. The waiting times on the website seem to be too conservative. It's bad enough there is such a long wait without there being delays as well.

I know there were delays because they ran out of movements for one watch, delays due to a change of premises, delays due to going to a show, delays due to a new website. ARRGGHH!!!

I want to pull the trigger on a Stowa but there are just too many things counting against it at the moment:-
* I can't see it before I buy it to know if I even like it - there are plenty of watches I have liked in pictures but not in the flesh.
* The hassle involved with importing - high fedex charges, bank charges - and what if there is something wrong with it when it arrives or I just don't like it? The cost of sending it back and/or re-importing it.
* The interminable wait is a big no-no for a serial procrastinator such as myself. I am likely to change my mind a dozen times in a week. What will I do with 10-12 weeks to play with?
* The fact that I have seen another watch I like almost as much, with the same movement that I could buy today that's £120+ cheaper - and that's from an AD!

What I would really like to see from Stowa is an arrangement with a boutique in each country - that doesn't actually sell watches, just has them so people can see if they like them, then order them from there. I don't mind travelling a few hundred miles to London to see one. Then if I wanted it I could order it there and then and have it in a week or two. Wouldn't that be great! Dr..dr..dreaming...I'm only dreaming...till my dreaming comes true!


----------



## drickster

Yeah the delay is disappointing, but it is also to be expected with a small company that distributes so few pieces in a year. (I'm not sure the number but it is certainly well below the tens and hundreds of thousands of other larger manufacturers). I think you nailed all the challenges of "going big" for a small retailer there.:-d

I didn't intend my post to be a flame. Like I said they did a great job communicating the issue so I'm satisfied and willing to wait.. 

So I'm trying to find a way to fill the time by looking for a cheap monster!

no harm/no foul on Stowa's part for me.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

i just read this thread and i want to say it again like many times before:

We do everything to grow, *but nothing to loose quality !* 

Last year i got two new watchmakers, this year we will add one or two again.

But i have to train the people, i have to organize all other things - not me alone like many people think, but still it is a hard work to keep this business running succesful and with our spirit.

Of course i have people who help me at work .-)

But we don´t want to loose the spirit of STOWA !

*If we grow without respecting the spirit and quality we will loose in the future!* (this is my way of thinking, i know that some people think different)

I know it is hard to wait , but the most of our customers are realy happy after receiving there new watch.

Normaly we hear: *It was worth the wait.*

Still we are trying to enlarge quantitie, but *step by step.*

I saw a lot of companies in different industries (watchindustrie included) who loose there succes after growing to fast and uncontrolled.

We hope we have the right balance between growing, launching new modells and quality in production and communication.

But - and we are proud of this - *we are always open for critic and new ideas !!*

I hope i can meet the critical people one day - maybe here in Engelsbrand, maybe in Basel this year, maybe somewhere in the future - i think we can change the mind of some of them .-)

Till this day we keep our philosophy:

*Well builted watches, good tested and shipped as soon as possible to our worldwide customers.*

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## hammy86

What model is delayed? I have a Marine Automatic order waiting


----------



## tomterrific

The fact that the owner interacts with his customers is one of the cooler features of Stowa, I find. I'm still sitting on the fence about ordering a watch until I deal with this nasty little unemployment situation (hah!)


----------



## drickster

Wow! Thanks for the completely unnecessary reply Jorg!

This is the reason I chose to go with a Stowa-both your response and your reasons below.

I work with a lot of organizations who have gone through what you are and I believe you are making all the right decisions. My frustration is just desire to hold your watch in my hands! I trust you to make the right decisions and take all the time you need to make sure I get the high quality product!

Sorry if this sounds like a love fest but I wouldn't have bought a watch sight unseen over the internet from "some guys in Germany" without you being able to establish this trust through your work here.

I just can't wait!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!

So please back to the fun! What else can I do to pass the time?

Kind regards,

Dan



Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i just read this thread and i want to say it again like many times before:
> 
> We do everything to grow, *but nothing to loose quality !*
> 
> Last year i got two new watchmakers, this year we will add one or two again.
> 
> But i have to train the people, i have to organize all other things - not me alone like many people think, but still it is a hard work to keep this business running succesful and with our spirit.
> 
> Of course i have people who help me at work .-)
> 
> But we don´t want to loose the spirit of STOWA !
> 
> *If we grow without respecting the spirit and quality we will loose in the future!* (this is my way of thinking, i know that some people think different)
> 
> I know it is hard to wait , but the most of our customers are realy happy after receiving there new watch.
> 
> Normaly we hear: *It was worth the wait.*
> 
> Still we are trying to enlarge quantitie, but *step by step.*
> 
> I saw a lot of companies in different industries (watchindustrie included) who loose there succes after growing to fast and uncontrolled.
> 
> We hope we have the right balance between growing, launching new modells and quality in production and communication.
> 
> But - and we are proud of this - *we are always open for critic and new ideas !!*
> 
> I hope i can meet the critical people one day - maybe here in Engelsbrand, maybe in Basel this year, maybe somewhere in the future - i think we can change the mind of some of them .-)
> 
> Till this day we keep our philosophy:
> 
> *Well builted watches, good tested and shipped as soon as possible to our worldwide customers.*
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


----------



## jdop

Not long ago, I _almost_ purchased a Baume et Mercier at my local Jewelery Store. Problem was I bought jewelery for my wife and they didn't call me to tell me the delivery was delayed after saying they would...I don't mind waiting, but I do hate not being updated on a change.

As a result I felt disinclined to buy from them, and started doing more online research about watches, then found this forum and Herr Schauer's personal approach to craftsmanship and customer service.

Now, given I'm not paying for a pile of marketing and dealing with arrogant sales people I really don't mind the wait. It's part of the whole experience. I love the fact someone is carefully assembling my future watch and it's not part of some factory conveyor belt assembly process or merely one of thousands... It'll get here eventually, and when it does I'm sure, based on all the solid feedback I've read, I'll be well pleased!

Also, now I will have 2 great watches for what I would have paid for a B&M, as in the interim Anders Tan over at Gnomon also impressed me with his personalized service, and I pre-ordered a Dievas Vortex from him. Now the only question is which one gets here first, the race is on!


----------



## Blame

jdop said:


> Not long ago, I _almost_ purchased a Baume et Mercier at my local Jewelery Store.
> 
> It'll get here eventually, and when it does I'm sure, based on all the solid feedback I've read, I'll be well pleased!
> 
> Also, now I will have 2 great watches for what I would have paid for a B&M,


I hope you are right. You are obviously more capable of dealing with the RISK than I am. The B&M Classima Executives (8791 & 8731) is a great looking watch in pictures, as nice as the Stowa Marine Automatic, but when I went to have a look at one I was really disappointed with how it looked in the flesh. A similar thing happened with a Longines Master (L2.665.4.78.3 - such unfortunate names!) which was good looking on the internet but I didn't like it when I saw it for real.

Reading the great reviews people give the Stowa Marine's on the internet, I too would assume it will be nice, but we all know what happens when we assume... Besides, I have read plenty of reviews of the B&M and Longines by people who really like them too. I just wasn't impressed.

As for local jewellery stores, you're right, there are some that you just have to avoid, but that can apply to any kind of store. I have nothing but praise for one in particular that I have been bothering for a while now. They are most helpful and pleasant and really go out of their way to assist when I go in there, even though they have seen me before and know I haven't bought anything!

I keep hoping I'll see some guy picking his nose and recognise the Marine on his wrist and then go ask him if I can have a play! :-d


----------



## pilotsnoopy

waiting patiently for my Marine Original sitting on a desk in Engelsbrand...

i survive by looking at other photos here...and looking at stowa.de again...and again...deciding on which next...killing myself softly 2-4months at a time...


----------



## jdop

Blame said:


> I hope you are right. You are obviously more capable of dealing with the RISK than I am. The B&M Classima Executives (8791 & 8731) is a great looking watch in pictures, as nice as the Stowa Marine Automatic, but when I went to have a look at one I was really disappointed with how it looked in the flesh...
> 
> I keep hoping I'll see some guy picking his nose and recognise the Marine on his wrist and then go ask him if I can have a play! :-d


Yeah, know the feeling. I looked at the Baumes in the store, went home with this hardcover catalog the sales guy laid on me, and did an endless price/feature comparison...I was getting ready to buy something, anything, but had that other bad experience. When I was back in the store the watches had an entirely different feel than I had imagined somehow...strange.

I was actually pretty close to ordering a Dornblueth, which are very nicely finished, but decided to wait given the expense. Instead I set out to find a simple elegant watch in a similar style with roman numerals. I liked the way Jorg took the early/mid-century faces and kept the design so understated, simple and elegant, without them looking antique.

I find now there's something too fussy about the design of the Baumes, that I think will date quickly, whereas there's something timeless (pun intended;-)) about the MO Roman or Arabic dials.

Though, you're right I would actually like to hold one as well! I wonder if there's someone in Princeton, NJ where I live that has one...I bet there's at least a few in NY!


----------



## jdop

pilotsnoopy said:


> waiting patiently for my Marine Original sitting on a desk in Engelsbrand...
> 
> i survive by looking at other photos here...and looking at stowa.de again...and again...deciding on which next...killing myself softly 2-4months at a time...


2-4 months? 2 months sounds manageable, agree that 4 is getting to be long...:roll:


----------



## jdop

In response to the OP...

A few more waiting tactics I've discovered are:


do intensive studies of the movements (ETA/Unitas), their history/evolution...


get wrapped up in the many watchbands styles/makes to choose from. That helps...I even ordered a Toshi band that will get here before the watch it goes with does...:-d


in short, use my anticipation to learn a little about these marvelous machines!


----------



## brainless

Blame said:


> I hope you are right. You are obviously more capable of *dealing with the RISK* than I am.
> 
> Reading the great reviews people give the Stowa Marine's on the internet, I too would assume it will be nice, but we all know what happens when we assume... Besides, I have read plenty of reviews of the B&M and Longines by people who really like them too. I just wasn't impressed.
> 
> As for local jewellery stores, you're right, there are some that you just have to avoid, but that can apply to any kind of store. I have nothing but praise for one in particular that I have been bothering for a while now. They are most helpful and pleasant and really go out of their way to assist when I go in there, even though they have seen me before and know I haven't bought anything!
> 
> I keep hoping I'll see some guy picking his nose and recognise the Marine on his wrist and then go ask him if I can have a play! :-d


Hi Blame,

to be understood, I have to explain, that my FO L.E. was ordered in late autumn 2006 and I could pick it up in Engelsbrand in October 2008. 
I don't like that watch......................I LOVE it! :-!

When I am visiting a good restaurant, I know that there is a chef who composes everything "à la minute" for me and he won't get it out of a drawer with "convenience" food.
That's the reason I'm ready to wait and to _expect_ my meal to be served after it is made with knowledge, craftmansship and passion.

If I'm real _hungry_ _and in a_ _hurry_, I would enter the next McD or Pizza Hut - but there, I know, I will be fed up quickly - nothing more.

The more I get to know about food, the more I am prepared to visit good restaurants and even order something I didn't know before - just trusting the chef.

Bon appetit,

Volker ;-)


----------



## brainless

jdop said:


> In response to the OP...
> 
> A few more waiting tactics I've discovered are:
> 
> 
> do intensive studies of the movements (ETA/Unitas), their history/evolution...
> 
> 
> get wrapped up in the many watchbands styles/makes to choose from. That helps...I even ordered a Toshi band that will get here before the watch it goes with does...:-d
> 
> 
> in short, use my anticipation to learn a little about these marvelous machines!


........................and the_ longer_ you are waiting, the _more_ chances you get to learn about these marvellous machines,

Volker ;-)


----------



## drickster

Thanks Jdop! Great idea about the movement! The band issue is already starting to arise... I've looked a quite a few. The croc looks awesome!!!

I think Mike Stuffler said that the Airman belongs on leather and I agree! But I think it would look cool with a metal buckled (ala Nato) leather strap. Does anyone have anything like that they can post a picture of?



jdop said:


> In response to the OP...
> 
> A few more waiting tactics I've discovered are:
> 
> 
> do intensive studies of the movements (ETA/Unitas), their history/evolution...
> 
> 
> get wrapped up in the many watchbands styles/makes to choose from. That helps...I even ordered a Toshi band that will get here before the watch it goes with does...:-d
> 
> 
> in short, use my anticipation to learn a little about these marvelous machines!


----------



## Blame

brainless said:


> When I am visiting a good restaurant, I know that there is a chef who composes everything "à la minute" for me and he won't get it out of a drawer with "convenience" food.
> That's the reason I'm ready to wait and to _expect_ my meal to be served after it is made with knowledge, craftmansship and passion.
> 
> If I'm real _hungry_ _and in a_ _hurry_, I would enter the next McD or Pizza Hut - but there, I know, I will be fed up quickly - nothing more.
> 
> The more I get to know about food, the more I am prepared to visit good restaurants and even order something I didn't know before - just trusting the chef.
> 
> Bon appetit,
> 
> Volker ;-)


Hello Volker,

I agree with you to some extent. I went out for lunch today and had a wonderful meal. Trouble is, we were the only ones in there the whole time. They must have had 30 empty tables. The food there is always very good - so what is the problem? Why won't more people go there?

Well, once upon a time, they did. The place has a bit of a reputation for long waiting times. We waited nearly an hour to eat today - and we were the only ones there. I have waited over 2 hours for a meal there - and that was when the place was only half full.

I guess you can only have that business practise for so long before people start abandoning it. Word gets around and you get a situation such as I witnessed today - 3 people eating when there is room for over 100.

I think there comes a point in any good business where you reach a point where you must expand or die. No one here wants to see the latter happen to Stowa. But an inability to put meals on a table because you won't employ enough staff to increase your output will eventually come around to bite you in the butt. (That's the case at the restaurant, I don't know what the situation at Stowa is).

Let me ask you all a question. A few days ago I saw a thread on one of these forums that asked the question: What percentage of watch buyers are WIS? The consensus was less than half of 1%.

My question is this - what proportion of Stowa buyers do you suppose are WIS? 50%? 100%? Because if you weren't a watch idiot savant, would you even have heard of them?

Just think of that incredible untapped market that is blissfully unaware that their ideal watch exists. It must be thousands and thousands and thousands.

As you get to know restaurants, you'll find that their quality comes and goes, whether that be a change of chef, a management policy, staff issues or change of atmosphere. Never-ending quality is not something that can be relied upon. Last year's cream of the crop could be this year's chopped liver. People only hang around for so long before their allegiances change. We are a fickle species after all - and not everyone is going to pay more for a mystery meal that may take a long time to reach the table.:think:

B.


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Thanks Glen for warm welcome and pictures - for the time being I am not able to take off my eyes from watching Stowa blue arms... on the picture on my laptop...


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Dan, pls keep us informed if you get any news from STOWA - as I ordered my Flieger on 23/02/2010 you are my indicator for the possible delivery time. And unfortunately I was afraid that such delay may happen as Basel is coming and new watches from STOWA are going to be exhibited (look at delivery dates for current orders - in some cases even middle July....!?!?).
As Obi-Wan Kenobi used to say - _Patience my young Padawan patience_.... 
Rgds
Pawel


----------



## drickster

Will do! for reference,I ordered mine on Dec 11th.

Just changed out straps on my Citizen to pass the time....winter boots.... I think I like it better on the original leather, but this is fun! what do you guys think? (it's 22 mm so to big for the Airman!)


----------



## roseskunk

I know the wait is difficult. I waited a long time for my FO2 to arrive, much longer than promised. I was mad at Stowa and really ready to just cancel the thing. This after already owning a Prodiver and a MOLE. At first you order it and try to forget it, but then as it gets closer, everyday seems too long to wait. Finally I got my FO2 and honestly, I couldn't be happier. Sure, it would be great if I could see them at a shop near me, but would I be willing to pay 40, 50% or more in cost for that luxury? For me, Stowa's are so unique because they're a great value for the price, and because you feel that you really are part of the company by owning one (or three) of their watches. I love that Jorg personally responds to questions, even if the question is, "When Jorg, When?!?!" 

Sorry, can't find the damned umlaut...


----------



## MHe225

drickster said:


> Will do! for reference,I ordered mine on Dec 11th.


Different brand, same story, but maybe I shouldn't complain at all. I just ordered my Mk II Quad10 on *January 14*.

2009 that is :-d

Never thought I'd order a new watch before receiving my last order, but I broke down last weekend and ordered a DOXA (which will most likely be here less than 2 weeks from today)

Sorry for intruding your forum - just expanding my horizon, killing time while waiting. Which is a dangerous and potentially expensive past time: the new seatime PRODIVER does strike my fancy 

RonB


----------



## macct

Blame said:


> Hello Volker,
> 
> Well, once upon a time, they did. The place has a bit of a reputation for long waiting times. We waited nearly an hour to eat today - and we were the only ones there. I have waited over 2 hours for a meal there - and that was when the place was only half full...................
> 
> I guess you can only have that business practise for so long before people start abandoning it. Word gets around and you get a situation such as I witnessed today - 3 people eating when there is room for over 100.
> 
> B.


You stated this very nicely. Personally, its just not about the wait times, but the fact they never seem to improve the process or the quality of the communication. Dornblueth is one of my favorite brands and I use to recommend Stowa as a less expensive alternative. I stopped making the recommendation, though, being somewhat disillusioned with the brand.

I still have my order in for my FO1. It was ordered 22 months ago and if I recall I was number 240 on the original list. Prior to the last announcement, I was most recently told it would be this past Christmas, followed by mid-February. Needless to say it hasn't shown up. The last communication also stated the F01 takes longer, so FO2 and FO3 are going out ahead even if the person was in the cue later. While it might not be a bad thing, it's in direct conflict with the previous promise to deliver the watches in the order they were originally placed, regardless of style.

I realize my post might be offensive to some given the nature of the site, but I have been collecting for years and find the process lacking. While I still look forward to the F01, it will have to be very impressive for me either recommend or consider another Stowa.


----------



## drickster

LOL, no worries! You're more than welcome to share the fun! I've managed to avoid getting another watch yet but it's getting harder by the day:-d!

I know what you mean about dangerous...since I've been waiting the "short list" has only gotten longer....


----------



## fachiro1

Finally !!!!

Got an email saying my MO is about ready! Hopefully will have it next week!!!


----------



## drickster

fachiro1 said:


> Finally !!!!
> 
> Got an email saying my MO is about ready! Hopefully will have it next week!!!


Whoo Hoo! Great for you Fachiro! We expect pictures!!!!!


----------



## jdop

fachiro1 said:


> Finally !!!!
> 
> Got an email saying my MO is about ready! Hopefully will have it next week!!!


One of the lucky ones! Now, does that make the wait easier or harder?

What strap did you go with, or are you thinking of using with it?

Most def post pics Fachiro!


----------



## boknows

drickster said:


> Will do! for reference,I ordered mine on Dec 11th.


I don't so much mind the wait, as I do the unrealistic delivery estimates. Drickster ordered his nearly 3 weeks before I did and hasn't heard anything. My estimated delivery was end of Feb, and I imagine his was similar. I guess I would just prefer they do more to manage expectations by stating a much more conservative estimate (at this point I wouldn't be surprised if I get it until sometime after Basel).


----------



## frost5532

I have found the best way to survive the wait is:.......... buy a used watch! Although admitadly those seven days did draaaag on haha.









Sorry for the shoddy blackberry camera pics.

I found the relation of waiting for the watch to waiting for food at a nice restarount interesting because I am a sous chef. I am helping the chef I work for to open his own place. And although our professions are very different but I find myself in a simalr situation everyday: customers want food in 5 minutes when it takes 15. Sure there are tricks to get things out faster, but they only go so far. And there is always the oportunity to hire more staff and get better equipment/space. However sometimes the nature of the company and the present situation prevent those 2 things from happening. And if i were to put something out in 5 that takes 15 it would certainly not be true to my vision and would not be something of quality. If you have passion you take the time to do things right and make an effort to have your hand in the process. Thats part of the reason I like stowa. They are small enough were the owner is around enough to know that his vision is executed correctly. You have to understand that going in, yes there is a wait but you knew that before you made a purchase, its up to you if that is your cup of tea or not. This is not timex or seiko which you can go into the mall and pickup at a whim. Would you rather have machines doing all the work, a bunch of employees who could care less about the product, and a fast delivery. No i think if you buy from a small company like this you appreciate the process, so you must wait. Theres always a nice rolex or omega around the corner if you want something immediate. Then again I only had to wait a week so what do I kno! b-)


----------



## cartman

drickster said:


> I have about 3 weeks left until my Flieger arrives. and I am going mildly insane with anticipation...
> 
> So far I have haunted the sales forums to see what other Stowas are out there, searched Walmart for a cheap automatics so I can practice (the Flieger will be my first) and have tried to identify every watch I see on TV.
> 
> Oh yeah, I have been obsessively tracking the Euro/USD exchange rates and have been looking for cheap auto or skeleton on ebay so I can practice using paypal. (so as not to delay the arrival since this would be my first paypal transaction.)
> 
> Meanwhile my wife has (jokingly) threatened murder if I talk about watches, buy a watch before this one arrives, or make her aware of them in any way. (I guess I've been babbling about watches a bit over the last month or so...)
> 
> Who else is waiting and how is it going for you?


Ordered my monster a week ago, received it, then sent it back, now i'm waiting for my new one. It's killing me! I had it in my hands like a tease


----------



## drickster

cartman said:


> Ordered my monster a week ago, received it, then sent it back, now i'm waiting for my new one. It's killing me! I had it in my hands like a tease


Oh no! What happened? I've been looking at them, how was it while you had it?


----------



## drickster

I love that watch! The red 12 just gets me every time I see it!

I bought used this week as a distraction....a used Nintendo DS for my daughter. It was fun to hunt the bay and craigslist, but I finally found one with 4 games in lightly used condition so we are picking it up today. It's fun to be the best dad in the world for a few minutes when you get them something they really want out of the blue:-d.

Thanks for carrying the chef analogy to another level. That's how I feel about it. Take the time to do it right every time. I mean look through this forum, how many "I just received my watch but there's something wrong...." threads do you see? Barely any and that was a big reason for me ordering. I'll take the wait... This is my first significant watch purchase so I really want it to be right from the outset.


----------



## gregorv

Hello

Is stowa antea 365 also deleyed. My order was confirmed for end of March. 

Also I see that 365 in not mentioned anymore in online shop: 
http://stowa.de/shop/cgi-bin/lshop....2462&rubnum=antea&artnum=&file=&gesamt_zeilen=
Is this model discontinued?

Thank you.


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> Hello
> 
> Is stowa antea 365 also deleyed. My order was confirmed for end of March.
> 
> Also I see that 365 in not mentioned anymore in online shop:
> http://stowa.de/shop/cgi-bin/lshop....2462&rubnum=antea&artnum=&file=&gesamt_zeilen=
> Is this model discontinued?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Gregory, My delay was due to the dial maker so I think you are ok. As for it being discontinued, you should contact Stowa. I haven't seen anything official in this forum about it.


----------



## Dr. Robert

how do you survive the wait for your Stowa??? hmmm........do what I do....lots of sex, drugs & rock & roll......makes the time go faster.


----------



## drickster

Dr. Robert said:


> how do you survive the wait for your Stowa??? hmmm........do what I do....lots of sex, drugs & rock & roll......makes the time go faster.


LMAO! dude too funny!!!! and to think. I hunted down a cheap Nintendo DS for my daughter... your life is much more fun!


----------



## jdop

Oh yeah, well I can tell you booze doesn't work...it just makes the hangover worse!


----------



## MHe225

MHe225 said:


> ..... Never thought I'd order a new watch before receiving my last order, but I broke down last weekend and ordered a DOXA (which will most likely be here less than 2 weeks from today) ......


The short wait is over: my DOXA SUB1200T HRV Professional Diving With Legends #11/99 showed up today:








(see more pics at: https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=2775601&postcount=28)

I think I will be fine and not order yet another watch, provided my QUAD10 will be ready within a year :-d

RonB


----------



## drickster

*Yeah I got the nod!*

Whoo hooo!!!! I got the email today!!!!! my watch should be ready in 10 days!!!!!!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*

Lucky you!!! Based on your expected delivery time mine would be ready on the begining of May  But thanks for update - looking forward to see your beauty!!!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*

Lucky you!!! Based on your expected delivery time mine would be ready on the begining of May  But thanks for update - looking forward to see your beauty!!!


----------



## drickster

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*

Thanks Pavel! I'd think they are back on track with regular delivery times so hopefully it's sooner for you!

I promise to post pics as soon as I am able |>



Pawel_Korab said:


> Lucky you!!! Based on your expected delivery time mine would be ready on the begining of May  But thanks for update - looking forward to see your beauty!!!


----------



## drickster

*NOt long now...how many days left????*

OK looks like my wait is soon to be over.... but how soon???:-d

Quick informal poll for Flieger owners....

how many days after you got the "watch will be ready in the next 10 days" email did you have it in your hot little hands????


----------



## bucko

Drick,

I've been following this thread since it started and I am rooting for ya. I love my airman and know you will too. So, がんばって!


----------



## drickster

bucko said:


> Drick,
> 
> I've been following this thread since it started and I am rooting for ya. I love my airman and know you will too. So, がんばって!


Thanks Bucko! a few more days to go! I will persevere!!! Now the worst part is, I go on a business trip from Wednesday to Friday next week. SO I get the double whammy of it probably arriving while I am away and then having to restrain myself and properly greet my family when I get home:-d


----------



## bvmjethead




----------



## kak1154

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*



drickster said:


> Whoo hooo!!!! I got the email today!!!!! my watch should be ready in 10 days!!!!!!


Oh boy, that means I probably have another month+ until mine gets here. So much for the end of February... :-(


----------



## boknows

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*



kak1154 said:


> Oh boy, that means I probably have another month+ until mine gets here. So much for the end of February... :-(


When did you order yours? I ordered mine just after Christmas and still haven't heard anything


----------



## kak1154

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*



boknows said:


> When did you order yours? I ordered mine just after Christmas and still haven't heard anything


I think it was the first week of January, possibly the second week. At that time, the delivery dates were the end of February.


----------



## fachiro1

I received FEDEX tracking info this morning!!!!!


----------



## drickster

fachiro1 said:


> I received FEDEX tracking info this morning!!!!!


Sweet! I'm a week behind you then! Can't wait to see your pix!


----------



## NicoAlonso

Today I've been told that I'll have to wait at least 2 more weekso|, because of Basel 2010.
I was expected to get my flieger without logo at the end of march.
But no problem.
I don´t know if new B dial model will make me change my mind...


----------



## fachiro1

Only 30 more minutes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drickster

Well I just saw this so hopefully this is Congratulations!!!!


----------



## LH2

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*

so it sounds like the delivery dates posted here are inaccurate?


----------



## drickster

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*



LH2 said:


> so it sounds like the delivery dates posted here are inaccurate?


They had a very specific delay due to an issue with their dial supplier. I don't know for sure that you could say that. It sounds like a few of us were delayed by about a month, but I don't know if they have a delay going forward...

All I really know is I should get my fedex email sometime nest week :-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Pawel_Korab

*Re: Yeah I got the nod!*

It will be fun!!! I know beacuse I took a chance to get my Flieger faster than my order from STOWA - Airman Automatic LE 80th Anniversary [No. 67/80, Uhr Nr. 1993] COSC No. 346 acquired from other STOWA fan (new in box!!!). The watch is great and for sure worth its price (even my wife admited that !?!?!)) There is only one small issue.... I can't take my eyes off it...  but I assume this is normal behavior of all STOWA lovers!


----------



## kak1154

Just as another point of reference for those who are waiting, I ordered my Airman Auto Date on January 5th, and I got the email today saying that it was ten days out and requesting payment. Now I can finally get excited!


----------



## jdop

*Re: How do you survive the wait? MO Roman countdown!*

Day 1: Got the good news from Regine!

Dear John,

We have good news for you!
Your ordered watch will be ready for shipment within the next 14 days.
We kindly ask you for you to transmit the amount of 869,- EUR to our account.

Yours sincerely

Regine Schauer


----------



## boknows

another point of reference, I ordered on 12/26 and it is due to arrive tomorrow (of course, I will be out of town for the first weekend in 3 months...guess I'll get it on Sunday!)


----------



## jdop

*Re: How do you survive the wait? MO Roman countdown!*

My order date was Feb. 10th, so my watch is actually exactly on schedule. So far so good!


----------



## MrRogers

drickster said:


> Thanks Bucko! a few more days to go! I will persevere!!! Now the worst part is, I go on a business trip from Wednesday to Friday next week. SO I get the double whammy of it probably arriving while I am away and then having to restrain myself and properly greet my family when I get home:-d


Did it ever arrive drickster?

MrR


----------



## drickster

Not yet! Just got back from a little vacation in Florida. I'm hoping it will be here next week...


----------



## boknows

I just received mine today...it is fantastic! Pictures online really can be deceiving, as I was very concerned it would be too large for my small wrist. My only regret is that I am awkwardly in between sizes on the strap (3rd smallest hole and 2nd smallest)


----------



## drickster

MrRogers said:


> Did it ever arrive drickster?
> 
> MrR


I've got a tracking number!!!!! Should be here tomorrow!|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## jdop

Cool, almost there!

I had the following today. My order date was Feb. 10th, my 'Ready to Ship' email was April 1st, and today is April 6th:

Dear John,

we want to confirm that your payment arrived - thank you.

Your Marine Original Roman Matt will be send within the next days.

As soon as your ordered watch has been shipped you will receive our shipping details with separate mail.

Have a nice week!

Best regards

Viktoria Plappert

http://www.basel2010.com/


----------



## NicoAlonso

Lucky you!
My order was placed on 14 Jan (Airman no logo). Still haven't any news.
I think the waiting will soon be over...


drickster said:


> I've got a tracking number!!!!! Should be here tomorrow!|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## drickster

Hang in there guys they will arrive soon enough!


----------



## NOLAstrummonkey

Greetings all,

Quite an amusing thread, all in all. I ordered an Ikarus back in mid December, '09 but with some special requests (Onion crown, blued hands from FO) and have received word that she is ready and wooosh-out of the Paypal account fly the Euro! Wasn't too bad, really. Now for the Chrono, we may have an entirely different story! Good luck.


----------



## jdop

Given you had a three week wait in January... I have to say I admire your forbearance. ;-) 

But true, almost here, though dare I mention, there's always customs, and then missing the courier, or being away on a business trip or vacation...


----------



## drickster

jdop said:


> Given you had a three week wait in January... I have to say I admire your forbearance. ;-)
> 
> But true, almost here, though dare I mention, there's always customs, and then missing the courier, or being away on a business trip or vacation...


LOL, shhhh not thinking about that!

according to Fedex, looks like it is through customs and due toady around 3 PM. Fortunately I work from home so I will be here for it.


----------



## drickster

It's in Newark NJ now and due by 3 PM EST today!!!! 

Strapped on my Citizen this morning. I'm guessing he will be lonely for a while:-d

I read up on starting an ETA 2824 and most of what I could find last night before bed. I slept better than expected though. Thought I would be up in the middle of the night hitting refresh on the tracking number. No matter how many times I push the button it doesn't make it move faster....

I'm working from home so I will not go anywhere today so hopefully all the planets are aligned...now I just have to make sure I don't have to be "indisposed" for a few minutes around 3... :-d

Of course working is a loose translation for hitting the refresh button every few minutes and trying to concentrate on the presentation I am putting together. Luckily it's not due until tomorrow:-x

I'm not sure I can do the whole unboxing picture thing...I'll try the camera is right here...

For those of you following... it took 4 months, big delay was an issue with dial production and then Basel. From others it sounds like they are back on track now. Since this is my first major watch purchase, I was very restrained in my purchases while I waited. I ordered one strap, hunted an orange monster but never pulled the trigger and started to learn a lot about American WWII watches (and sent my dad on a hunt in Southern Florida for one with no luck-which was probably good because who knows what he would have found...). 

It's now in Baltimore!!!!!!


----------



## drickster

Its here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The box was broken so fancy opening the box pictures were missed so me and the Fedex guy could make sure things were cool. All is well, it was running out of the box, so I set the time and off we go!

First impressions from this nice watch newbie are:


Super comfortable, I am thrilled how well it fits right out of the box
Awesome lume so far....lets see if it makes it through the night...
It wears smaller than I expected with no bezel, but i like the size.
Actually everything is smaller than I expected (including the box) but that is just due to all the great Macro pictures out there and is in no way a detraction from this beauty!
I keep catching the blued hands in different lights, they are sweet!
Here are a few quick pictures....(haha noticed I got so excited I set the wrong time :-d)










2 of my favorite German things (I'll redo this one with a clean car, pollen is bad here and it rained this morning)










and of course, to place the blame....my accomplices....










(ps the corvette used to be midnight blue metallic that nearly matched the color of the hands)

Thanks everyone for your support over the last few months!

Best,


----------



## Blame

Well done. Been rooting for you! Nice watch.


----------



## drickster

Blame said:


> Well done. Been rooting for you! Nice watch.


Thanks!


----------



## gregorv

Nice watch , I'm still waiting on antea 365. 
I hope it will arrive in next 2 weeks.


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> Nice watch , I'm still waiting on antea 365.
> I hope it will arrive in next 2 weeks.


Thanks Gregorv! It was definitely worth the wait! Good luck to you!


----------



## jdop

She's a beaut Dan. Congrats! 

See, you survived the wait after all. ;-D


----------



## drickster

jdop said:


> She's a beaut Dan. Congrats!
> 
> See, you survived the wait after all. ;-D


Thanks jdop! LOL, It was worth it!


----------



## kak1154

Looks great, drickster! Mine is on the vehicle for delivery right now, a day earlier than expected, although I won't be home to sign for it, so I might have to wait for tomorrow. Maybe I'll do an unboxing if people want to see it.


----------



## NicoAlonso

When did you make your order?
:think:


kak1154 said:


> Looks great, drickster! Mine is on the vehicle for delivery right now, a day earlier than expected, although I won't be home to sign for it, so I might have to wait for tomorrow. Maybe I'll do an unboxing if people want to see it.


----------



## gregorv

Hello 

I got info from stowa that my antea 365 is delayed again. 
My order was in February, new delivery date is end of April. 

I hope that this is last delay, but I'm not sure....:-(

Best regards.


----------



## mritsch

gregorv said:


> Hello
> 
> I got info from stowa that my antea 365 is delayed again.
> My order was in February, new delivery date is end of April.
> 
> I hope that this is last delay, but I'm not sure....:-(
> 
> Best regards.


I would not like to fustrate you, but I ordered an Antea 365 in late December and do not have it right now... Perhaps you have more luck than me.


----------



## drickster

kak1154 said:


> Looks great, drickster! Mine is on the vehicle for delivery right now, a day earlier than expected, although I won't be home to sign for it, so I might have to wait for tomorrow. Maybe I'll do an unboxing if people want to see it.


Thanks kak1154! I hope you get yours tonight! :-!


----------



## gregorv

mritsch said:


> I would not like to fustrate you, but I ordered an Antea 365 in late December and do not have it right now... Perhaps you have more luck than me.


In my opinion stowa should improve a lot regarding delivery times. 
First problem is that there is a long delivery time and second problem is that they do not respect confirmed delivery dates.


----------



## Milesg

gregorv said:


> In my opinion stowa should improve a lot regarding delivery times.
> First problem is that there is a long delivery time and second problem is that they do not respect confirmed delivery dates.


Yep, I agree. Giving you a long lead time is one thing - going on to miss it is another. I ordered a Flieger auto in January with delivery at that point supposed to be end of March. Now it's almost the middle of April and I haven't heard anything, not even an email to say the watch has been delayed...

Running a small business myself I can appreciate the difficulties involved in delivering a high quality product in an ever-changing environment. But the lack of communication is less forgiveable.


----------



## gregorv

I agree, send an email to stowa and ask them. 

Mrs. Regine quickly answered my emails but I need watch


----------



## Milesg

gregorv said:


> I agree, send an email to stowa and ask them.
> 
> Mrs. Regine quickly answered my emails but I need watch


Well, got a reply to my enquiry, but just an apology for the delay and no idea of dates - since they haven't asked for payment yet, I think I can forget about it arriving before May. :-(

I would say that it makes the current estimated delivery times look a little... _optimistic_.


----------



## gregorv

very optimistic

I also hope that in May I will got the watch otherwise...hmm, I don't know what I will do..., I can't wait till end of year ;-)...(unknown delivey dates)


----------



## kak1154

NicoAlonso said:


> When did you make your order?
> :think:


January 5th. The original delivery date, according to Jorg's thread here at that time, was late February.


----------



## maknet

I gotta say, reading these wait stories helps me to get through the day and sleep at night. Feels good to suffer with company.

Got about another month for my Flieger Auto. Can't wait.

Love the forum, btw.


----------



## Eek!

Survived the first wait last year when I bought a Flieger Automatik, without logo, with cosc upgrade. Was quite expensive for me, didn't think I would buy another expensive watch soon. Until I saw the new models on basel2010.com. 

So, I'm back on the waiting list since yesterday. Ordered a Marine Automatic A10 without date. 

while(!fedex.DeliveryGuy.HasWatch(myWatch))
{
wait();
}


----------



## baggy

I also ordered a no date auto yesterday, cant wait!! As for the long waiting time subject, to me its kind of a good thing really because im not one of these people who can buy a new watch every month or so like a few people on this site seem to do!
i have to save for the goodies in my life, so waiting a bit longer is no big deal.
Anyway as someone has already said, STOWA are a small company trying very hard to offer a quality product, but small companies do struggle with high demand !


----------



## NicoAlonso

I have just recieved the payment email.:-!
Ordered 17 Jan. Airman no logo.
I´m going now to the bank!!!


----------



## alchx

Ordered FO DEC/2008... last news " delivery anytime during 2010" were Dec 2009... But im happy to be one of the 2xx AWOO ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ or it was 300 ??


----------



## gregorv

The stowa problem is that they confirm one date and than after few months this date is pushed and pushed in the future... this is not good if you ask me. 

I have the money and I want my watch . I can't wait till some unknow date.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Dear gregorv,

sometimes it happens that we are to late.
But only in one project we have delay and delay and delay - our Flieger Original. .-)

All other watches are more or less in the time - with sometimes 2-4 weeks delay if a supplier is under delay or if our capazity was planed to optimistic.

But months and months and...... are not the reality .-)

Still you are right that a lot of people can´t wait to get their watch.
But the most are very patience because they know it is worth the wait and you don´t see STOWA watch on everybodies wrist.

This makes the most of the people very happy. 

But i respect your critic.

best regards

Jörg


----------



## mr.frida

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear gregorv,
> 
> sometimes it happens that we are to late.
> But only in one project we have delay and delay and delay - our Flieger Original. .-)
> 
> All other watches are more or less in the time - with sometimes 2-4 weeks delay if a supplier is under delay or if our capazity was planed to optimistic.
> 
> But months and months and...... are not the reality .-)
> 
> Still you are right that a lot of people can´t wait to get their watch.
> But the most are very patience because they know it is worth the wait and you don´t see STOWA watch on everybodies wrist.
> 
> This makes the most of the people very happy.
> 
> But i respect your critic.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg


:-! a simple yes from a very happy customer. i coudn´t be more happy with any watch! i love my stowas and i appreciate that jörg in person is still open for critic and cares for his customers.

... just one more thought:i think the one who is most upset about the flieger original delays is jörg himself...


----------



## Pawel_Korab

I have to admit that I've joined the club of unpatient clients  - but only reason for that was that I got a chance to buy BNIB Flieger Automatic without logo LE 80th Anniversary no "1993" COSC no 346. Anyway it was after I placed my order so I was waiting almost 2 months before I went for aftermarket and waiting time for me was a nightmare... 

Was it worth? Definitely YES, YES, YES!!! Beauty of the watch is unspeakable. And if you think about options - go for COSC - decoration of the movement is much better so if you really want to get advantage of see through caseback -get it - you will love to watch the movement. Now I am waiting for additional accesories from STOWA for my beauty.

And for reference for those who still are waiting - I placed my orginal order for Flieger without logo on 23rd of February and from the confirmation from STOWA it should be ready at the end of April (so the delay is about one month).

And the final statment - Jorg - thank you for what you are doing and... pls do something about Flieger Original - I really want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gregorv

Jörg Schauer said:


> Dear gregorv,
> 
> sometimes it happens that we are to late.
> But only in one project we have delay and delay and delay - our Flieger Original. .-)
> 
> All other watches are more or less in the time - with sometimes 2-4 weeks delay if a supplier is under delay or if our capazity was planed to optimistic.
> 
> But months and months and...... are not the reality .-)
> 
> Still you are right that a lot of people can´t wait to get their watch.
> But the most are very patience because they know it is worth the wait and you don´t see STOWA watch on everybodies wrist.
> 
> This makes the most of the people very happy.
> 
> But i respect your critic.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Jörg


Thank you for your kind answer and good work. 

For me it's not a problem to wait 2 to 4 weeks more on antea 365. 
I only thought that weeks will go into months....if this is not the case, than everyhing is fine.

Thank you. 
Br


----------



## adamu

Pawel_Korab said:


> if you think about options - go for COSC - decoration of the movement is much better so if you really want to get advantage of see through caseback -get it - you will love to watch the movement.


could u give a bit wider explanation on this? What does exactly COSC do with the watch? I was convinced that they're certifing them only. Does Joerg do additional job on those which he sends for COSC?
and pls excuse this maybe stupid question (and poor english .-)), but I am only aware of the beauty of Joerg's watches not production process


----------



## Pawel_Korab

Pls check this thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=377218 - you will find various possible spec. for ETA 2482 (thanks to Mike) and pictures - you will notice difference in finish of both 'standard' and COSC movement. Some say that it is good for Flieger to have more raw look. As I placed my order I didn't know about the difference so I went for no COSC. Now as I have COSC version I admit that it looks great and after one month I still don't regret spending extra money for it.


----------



## adamu

thx a lot! I ordered a MO Roman and started exploring the forum. I was overwhelmed by this watch and now I'm having a justification to order another watch this time automatic with arabic numbers. 100% sure that it gonna be COSC certified ) Looks amaizing and has top-notch accuracy.

btw lecture of this topic helps me survive the wait indeed. Before my MO is produced I'm going to spend some time reading the forum .-) and decide whether to order the flieger original or baumuster B.


----------



## jdop

drickster said:


> Hang in there guys they will arrive soon enough!


Thanks Dan. Funny thing, in the end I got _the_ email on April 14th:

Viveca Hafner of STOWA GmbH & Co. KG,
1 FedEx International Priority package(s).
This shipment is scheduled to be sent on 04/14/2010.

Reference information includes:

Reference: R6757/869
Special handling/Services: Deliver Weekday
Indirect Signature Required
Status: Shipment information sent to FedEx...

...which was scheduled to arrive the next day before 3:00. Except I had to leave on a business trip, morning of the 15th!

I had tracked the package from Germany, to New York, to Hamilton, NJ, to 'Out for delivery'...waited as long as I could, and then gave up, and realized I would not see my watch until Monday...:-(

I walked out to my little navy 328 xi for the long drive out to Long Island...and then, as I pulled out of the driveway, well, who should appear but FedEx with a package!

Please allow me to pause and STRESS I got my watch *exactly* as promised, mid-April, just like the forum schedule had said, and just like I was told in several emails form Stowa. (Not sure if this is only for MOs, in my case an MO Roman...but I felt in no way misled).

Now of course, it was interesting tearing open the FedEx box with my teeth while driving at 90 mph on the NJ Turnpike! First ripping the strip back, out with the packing paper, thrown to the back seat, out with the white box, assorted paperwork piled on the passenger seat, the metal case pried open...and there she was, after weeks of waiting, my new MO Roman, and still ticking on a German time!

I put that watch on and it felt like I had always owned it. Oddest feeling, I really felt like it belonged on my wrist, even the deployant clasp fit my wrist exactly right. It was a miracle I did not drive into a guard-rail admiring and inspecting it.

Over Friday and Saturday I have had a number of compliments, and much wonder when I have snapped open the deployant buckle (which fits the standard strap just fine btw), and let them have a gander at the lovely decoration done by Stowa to the ETA movement.

A truly amazing experience. One rarely feels this level of satisfaction from a material purchase, after all it's just a watch right? ;-) Well, maybe, but you'll only know what I'm describing when you get yours! :-! (Yes, I'll get some photos up shortly).

Of course this forum was an excellent resource in the search for a new watch. It helped me to decide against buying that Baume I thought I wanted, back in February, for twice the money, at that annoying jewelery store where the only _wait _would be the short one to feel like thousands of other consumers buying watches where most of their money went to build fancy brand, and not simply very fine watches.

Thanks very much to the Stowa watchmakers, staff, Regine, and especially Herr Jörg Schauer for making it all possible! It has been a thoroughly enjoyable experience and I highly recommend it!

Best regards,

John


----------



## drickster

Awesome story Jdop! I was up in your area this weekend at the Philly's game on Friday. Awesome time (but very wet). Then we hit Pats' for a cheese steak... mmm mmm good!


----------



## jdop

drickster said:


> Awesome story Jdop! I was up in your area this weekend at the Philly's game on Friday. Awesome time (but very wet). Then we hit Pats' for a cheese steak... mmm mmm good!


Yeah, always a good time! We are actually exactly right between Philly and NY on the map and folks break either way, though easier to get to Philly.

In Princeton you get your cheesteak at Hoagie Haven on Nassau Street which is excellent, but Pat's is definitely still the 'King of Steaks'. "more whiz please".

Philly has a number of good Chinese restaurants in Chinatown, and Rittenhouse Square has some great places to sit outside and eat and drink...but as far as 'The City', as in we're headed into the City, it's New York, and skip the Mets, it's the Yankees! ;-) Ok, Utley, Polanco, but Moyer's 5 in the first last night!? ;-)


----------



## gregorv

Today I got very good news. 

Mrs. Regine informed me that my antea 365 will be ready end of April and that I can transfer the money. 

That means my watch will soon arrive  (2, 3 weeks). 

Thank you STOWA team. 

:-!


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> Today I got very good news.
> 
> Mrs. Regine informed me that my antea 365 will be ready end of April and that I can transfer the money.
> 
> That means my watch will soon arrive  (2, 3 weeks).
> 
> Thank you STOWA team.
> 
> :-!


Yeah!!!! Remember, we expect pictures!!! :-d


----------



## gregorv

Of course. I will maybe also upload high resolution pictures on flickr.com


----------



## RC Harris

I urge patience to all. Jörg is operating a complex, minimally staffed and relatively small business and he is often at the mercy of suppliers, sub-suppliers, airlines, delivery services, volcanos and God knows what else. This I promise you:
It will arrive and when it does you will find your new watch to exceed your expectations. It will have been worth the wait. :-!
Best,
Randy


----------



## gregorv

One off topic question...
How many people work in stowa (make stowa watches). 

Thank you.


----------



## jimmycarrera

gregorv said:


> One off topic question...
> How many people work in stowa (make stowa watches).
> 
> Thank you.


I believe there are 5 watchmakers on site. Must be busy guys!


----------



## drickster

jimmycarrera said:


> I believe there are 5 watchmakers on site. Must be busy guys!


Somewhere Jorg mentioned that he takes his time hiring and training to make sure of the quality of Stowa watches. My Airman is 3-5s out of the box with a flawless finish as far as i can tell.

In my opinion.....Take your time Jorg!!!|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## jimmycarrera

I'm waiting for my airman and I don't mind because I know the watch will be worth it. It makes checking my e-mail in the morning very exciting...Is it May yet? Did Jorg e-mail me?


----------



## drickster

jimmycarrera said:


> I'm waiting for my airman and I don't mind because I know the watch will be worth it. It makes checking my e-mail in the morning very exciting...Is it May yet? Did Jorg e-mail me?


LOL, I went through that too. :-d:-d:-d:-d Felt a bit like a teenager waiting for a phone call. I even plotted most likely days for the emails to arrive... (sad, I know). But now it's here and I'm happy!!! Maybe I'll switch up bands today just for fun...


----------



## jimmycarrera

can't talk, gotta check my e-mail....

I also go to the Stowa site in the morning and check how much the dollar is worth. Come on Euro, drop....Ooh, it's $3.02 less today! 
Jimmy


----------



## Milesg

Guess who just got his email saying his Flieger Auto Date is almost ready...


----------



## drickster

Great news Milesg!!!!!


----------



## drickster

jimmycarrera said:


> can't talk, gotta check my e-mail....
> 
> I also go to the Stowa site in the morning and check how much the dollar is worth. Come on Euro, drop....Ooh, it's $3.02 less today!
> Jimmy


Bad news Jimmy, you have to go to paypal and they are a little behind. I actually ran a gadget on my desktop and then the day I had to pay got shocked by what paypal had....:-|


----------



## Milesg

drickster said:


> Great news Milesg!!!!!


Yes, now the final 2 week wait can begin...! Arrrgggh!


----------



## jimmycarrera

Yeah Paypal always gets theirs...
Hey Miles, Congrats, you're on the homeward stretch! Do you remember the date you ordered? When you do get it we expect pictures from FedEx box to wrist.
Jimmy


----------



## socal44

I've got three on order, Marine Auto, Antea Creme and Flieger Automatik. The wait is killing me, and it's only been a week and a half. 

Does anybody know, approximately, how many watches Stowa makes in a month or year?

Also, what is the typical wait?

Thanks


----------



## Milesg

jimmycarrera said:


> Yeah Paypal always gets theirs...
> Hey Miles, Congrats, you're on the homeward stretch! Do you remember the date you ordered? When you do get it we expect pictures from FedEx box to wrist.
> Jimmy


Hi Jimmy, yes I ordered on 26th Jan. Dunno if I'll be able to wait to open it until I get my camera, but I'll certainly provide some shots once it's out of the box and on my wrist!


----------



## kak1154

For those who don't want to wait, there's a Flieger Auto Date w/ Logo that was posted to the FS forum today. Good deal, and you'll get it much quicker. (No affiliation with the seller.)


----------



## tm223

The last Email I got said delivery date is end of April. Have not received the payment email yet.

Jorg and Tobias, when will I get the Ikarus Airman and Flieger date, no logo? Huh, huh, huh, sob.


----------



## gregorv

The wait is over. My antea 365 arrived today. :-d
More info with pictures will follow....

I'm still at work, I will go home earlier


----------



## Milesg

My Flieger is in the hands of FedEx... it's in the UK now and making it's way into my waiting arms! b-)


----------



## drickster

gregorv said:


> The wait is over. My antea 365 arrived today. :-d
> More info with pictures will follow....
> 
> I'm still at work, I will go home earlier





Milesg said:


> My Flieger is in the hands of FedEx... it's in the UK now and making it's way into my waiting arms! b-)


Yeah guys! Great to hear! post those pictures!!!


----------



## sirmalloc

I'm still anxiously awaiting my payment email as well. I ordered my Flieger Automatik w/o Logo on March 10th when the estimated shipping date was end of April. 

I checked with Tobias 2 weeks before the estimated shipping date and was told it would be delayed up to a week. Then a week went by and I checked the status again and was told it would be 2-3 weeks, putting it around mid-May. Now another week has gone by and I still don't have the payment email. I'm trying to be patient, but it's hard when the date has been moved twice.


----------



## jimmycarrera

Hello Sirmalloc,
I hope you get your payment email soon. I ordered the same model as you but on March 23, so I guess mine will be pushed to sometime in June!
The wait will be worth it.
Jimmy


----------



## persco

I ordered a Seatime and a Marine Auto in early February. According to the original delivery estimates I should have been wearing them for the last two weeks. I don't bother sending emails to Stowa, though asking about revised timelines. Can't see the point. I know they'll eventually show up. I know I'll love them when they do.

The wait does suck, though. But oh, well. That's the way it is.

s.


----------



## tomterrific

Put my name down for a 365. I have to wait until September at the earliest :-(


----------



## NicoAlonso

Be patient, I still haven`t recieved mine, from begining of january...
Even when I have sent payment 2 weeks ago, I still have any tracking number.So...
For the waiting::-d







sirmalloc said:


> I'm still anxiously awaiting my payment email as well. I ordered my Flieger Automatik w/o Logo on March 10th when the estimated shipping date was end of April.
> 
> I checked with Tobias 2 weeks before the estimated shipping date and was told it would be delayed up to a week. Then a week went by and I checked the status again and was told it would be 2-3 weeks, putting it around mid-May. Now another week has gone by and I still don't have the payment email. I'm trying to be patient, but it's hard when the date has been moved twice.


----------



## jdop

The only thing better than "the wait", is doing it all over again. Looks like many frequent posters have had that experience at least once already. :-!


----------



## jimmycarrera

I just got an e-mail fro Stowa... two or three week delay... I was going to threaten to put a voodoo curse on the German world cup soccer team but that seems a little harsh... I just keep telling myself the wait is worth it. The wait is worth it...


----------



## shini

hi, first post here in this forum 
i've just received email from stowa telling me they are going to ship the flieger to me :-d (i ordered the flieger on Feb5 and they called me to pay the money on May4)
can't wait to see my watch!!


----------



## drickster

shini said:


> hi, first post here in this forum
> i've just received email from stowa telling me they are going to ship the flieger to me :-d (i ordered the flieger on Feb5 and they called me to pay the money on May4)
> can't wait to see my watch!!


Welcome Shini! Pictures are a must when it arrives


----------



## shini

sorry for bother you guys, but there is a small question i want to know about the delivery

is that normal to continue waiting after i pay the money?? emm...i don't know if there is something wrong with my watch, but i haven't received any Fedex email after i paid the money last week (10days in fact). Stowa confirmed my payment instantly, but seems there is no sign i can wear my watch in this and next weekend. :-( 
really anxious to see the email!!


----------



## gregorv

I think you should contact stowa, they will answer you with more detailed information. 

My antea was sent 5 days after payment.
Br


----------



## persco

shini said:


> sorry for bother you guys, but there is a small question i want to know about the delivery
> 
> is that normal to continue waiting after i pay the money?? emm...i don't know if there is something wrong with my watch, but i haven't received any Fedex email after i paid the money last week (10days in fact). Stowa confirmed my payment instantly, but seems there is no sign i can wear my watch in this and next weekend. :-(
> really anxious to see the email!!


It's normal. Nothing to worry about, other than you have to wait just a bit longer.

s.


----------



## changy

jimmycarrera said:


> I just got an e-mail fro Stowa... two or three week delay... I was going to threaten to put a voodoo curse on the German world cup soccer team but that seems a little harsh... I just keep telling myself the wait is worth it. The wait is worth it...


I hope you didn't put the voodoo curse on Ballack


----------



## persco

I finally received my Fedex shipping notice from Viveca at Stowa! Marine Auto and Seatime should be here tomorrow or Friday. I guess now the explaining begins... "Oh, these? I bought them a few months ago..." 

Which is technically true, isn't it? Ha ha ha...

s.


----------



## sirmalloc

jimmycarrera said:


> Hello Sirmalloc,
> I hope you get your payment email soon. I ordered the same model as you but on March 23, so I guess mine will be pushed to sometime in June!
> The wait will be worth it.
> Jimmy


Finally got my payment email today for my order placed on March 10th. Hopefully you'll be getting your email soon


----------



## jimmycarrera

sirmalloc said:


> Finally got my payment email today for my order placed on March 10th. Hopefully you'll be getting your email soon


You must be excited... Send pics of the grand opening!


----------



## MrRogers

I recently found myself compiling a new "short list" after purchasing a Rolex GMT Master II a couple of months ago and was looking toward getting an Antea date. Until of course I checked the wait times which are estimated to be about 4 months from now. 

I read the posts in this thread justifying the wait times but I'm curious as to how many members here are professional or amateur watchmakers themselves (such as myself). I would conservatively estimate that a watch like the antea date can be assembled by any competent professional to exacting standards within a couple of hours (max). Figure 2 days to test the watch and its out the door. The delays have to be due to suppliers in which case Stowa needs to make some decisions, or start producing more parts in house. 

I do understand why so many people are willing to deal with the wait times as the final product is quite exquisite. If it were not, I probably would not be so frustrated/conflicted myself. In the end, part of me feels as though Stowa takes advantage of their customers allegiance to his product.

I see so many members in this thread who are blown away to receive an email from Jorg himself! For me, show me you appreciate my business by getting me a product within what nearly every other watch company considers a reasonable time frame. With the watch industry on its current trajectory and newer brands falling by the wayside with great frequency, I would expect Stowa to get their game together or expect to face the consequences. They seem to have been given more leeway by their followers than they should.

In the meantime, I'll enjoy my new Steinhart Nav B.

MrR


----------



## Guest

MrRogers said:


> I recently found myself compiling a new "short list" after purchasing a Rolex GMT Master II a couple of months ago and was looking toward getting an Antea date. Until of course I checked the wait times which are estimated to be about 4 months from now.
> 
> I read the posts in this thread justifying the wait times but I'm curious as to how many members here are professional or amateur watchmakers themselves (such as myself). I would conservatively estimate that a watch like the antea date can be assembled by any competent professional to exacting standards within a couple of hours (max). Figure 2 days to test the watch and its out the door. The delays have to be due to suppliers in which case Stowa needs to make some decisions, or start producing more parts in house.
> 
> I do understand why so many people are willing to deal with the wait times as the final product is quite exquisite. If it were not, I probably would not be so frustrated/conflicted myself. In the end, part of me feels as though Stowa takes advantage of their customers allegiance to his product.
> 
> I see so many members in this thread who are blown away to receive an email from Jorg himself! For me, show me you appreciate my business by getting me a product within what nearly every other watch company considers a reasonable time frame. With the watch industry on its current trajectory and newer brands falling by the wayside with great frequency, I would expect Stowa to get their game together or expect to face the consequences. They seem to have been given more leeway by their followers than they should.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll enjoy my new Steinhart Nav B.
> 
> MrR


OOOO...get that hard hat on, there's gonna be sooo much flak coming your way!!! (you are 100% correct of course! lol):-d


----------



## drickster

highway61 said:


> OOOO...get that hard hat on, there's gonna be sooo much flak coming your way!!! (you are 100% correct of course! lol):-d


Well I started this thread so I guess I should chime in here... First, I absolutely love my Stowa. I have to force myself to wear any other watch even after a month (though the urge is growing....) Now that I've had time to reflect on it, I agree with Mr R. some. The wait is fine if it is accurate, but it seems it is getting less and less accurate over time. In my case, it was nearly double. I would some day like to own a Chrono or a MO but will likely hold off until the wait times become more reasonable or pick up a used one (love the red 12 MOLE...).

Everyone at Stowa is great and getting the personal responses is also really nice, but at the end of the day those things would be much cooler if the watch was on time. I know Jorg has mentioned that he is working on this so I'm assuming that this is a temporary situation (though it may feel less temporary for those with orders in right now).

So bottom line, definitely worth it, but I'm holding off till things stabilize from a delivery time standpoint (it would also help if I had the ready cash for another one at this point:-x)


----------



## mwellermd

drickster said:


> So bottom line, definitely worth it, but I'm holding off till things stabilize from a delivery time standpoint (it would also help if I had the ready cash for another one at this point:-x)


Yes, I'd like shorter delivery times but I'm also willing to wait. It does appear that demand is exceeding their ability to supply watches quickly. It is usually self correcting in that the longer wait will reduce the demand, but I guess they haven't reached that point yet.

I'm not sure if I agree with your logic however. Example: I'll wait until October to order a watch I can get in say two weeks versus ordering now, waiting, and getting your watch in September. :think:


----------



## drickster

mwellermd said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with your logic however. Example: I'll wait until October to order a watch I can get in say two weeks versus ordering now, waiting, and getting your watch in September. :think:


Good point and I agree with you for the most part. If I knew right now that I was going to be purchasing a watch in October and had to choose between the Chrono and a comparably priced watch that I could get at the time, I would definitely go Chrono. Unfortunately, I'm not in that position right now :-(.

So fast forward and it is October. It turns out I do have Chrono money to spend (though I was not sure about it in May), at this point the wait time would be a big factor to me. If I wasn't really jonesing for a different watch I would go Chrono, but (like most of us) my short list is pretty long and there would likely be something else I am interested in. So the wait puts Stowa at a disadvantage in this situation.


----------



## mingsta

shini said:


> sorry for bother you guys, but there is a small question i want to know about the delivery
> 
> is that normal to continue waiting after i pay the money?? emm...i don't know if there is something wrong with my watch, but i haven't received any Fedex email after i paid the money last week (10days in fact). Stowa confirmed my payment instantly, but seems there is no sign i can wear my watch in this and next weekend. :-(
> really anxious to see the email!!


Its okay. Well its not okay, its torturous! But I mean that there's nothing to worry about.

I had to wait about 3-4 weeks for my MOLEII to ship after payment. Paid for my FO3 3 weeks ago and its not shipped yet.

To be honest, I've waited so long (two years) for the FO3 that I've got to the point of not really expecting to ever have it in my hands. As a consequence, I'm finding it rather hard to get excited about its arrival.

Hopefully that will disappear when FedEx come a knocking at my door!

And before anyone asks, no that doesn't mean I'm going to sell it :-d! I'd be more likely to move on the MOLEII, but seeing as I love it to bits, thats highly unlikely too! :-!


----------



## persco

Well... as if the wait isn't bad enough. My Stowas' delivery date was mid-April, actual delivery date was end of May, except...

They were en route from Germany and expected to arrive tomorrow. Only now I checked the shipment status and it looks like they have been sent back to Germany! They were here in Canada this morning, in Customs processing, then... bam! Back on the plane and back to Frankfurt?

I sent Viveca an email asking if there's a reason why this would happen. Anyone ever have their watches rejected by Canada Customs?

s.


----------



## mingsta

persco said:


> Well... as if the wait isn't bad enough. My Stowas' delivery date was mid-April, actual delivery date was end of May, except...
> 
> They were en route from Germany and expected to arrive tomorrow. Only now I checked the shipment status and it looks like they have been sent back to Germany! They were here in Canada this morning, in Customs processing, then... bam! Back on the plane and back to Frankfurt?
> 
> I sent Viveca an email asking if there's a reason why this would happen. Anyone ever have their watches rejected by Canada Customs?
> 
> s.


Oh yeah, I've had that pleasure too.

Took the day off at home. FedEx allegedly tried to deliver (my buzzer is loud enough to get me jumping out of my skin, so believe me, they didn't ring) then promptly sent my MOLEII back on a plane to Germany. o|o|o|

Fortunately Stowa were very quick and helpful in sorting its re-delivery to my work address.


----------



## persco

mingsta said:


> Oh yeah, I've had that pleasure too.
> 
> Took the day off at home. FedEx allegedly tried to deliver (my buzzer is loud enough to get me jumping out of my skin, so believe me, they didn't ring) then promptly sent my MOLEII back on a plane to Germany. o|o|o|
> 
> Fortunately Stowa were very quick and helpful in sorting its re-delivery to my work address.


What's weird is that it never left the Fedex facility. Just landed, went into the brokerage, then out and back on the plane... I wonder what could have offended Customs. They're just watches, for god's sake.

s.


----------



## MrRogers

Ha I seriously think Fed-Ex are so lazy sometimes they can barely be bothered to knock on the door. I was waiting anxiously for the delivery of an iPad last week and thought I heard light footsteps (no knock) outside my front door. On a whim I peeked out the window to find the FedEx guy walking back to his truck and was able to track him down.

"oh, thought you werent home"

knocking helps buddy :-!

MrR


----------



## persco

Stowa just followed up. There was an error in Fedex's tracking... Looks like the watches will be here today. Yay!

s.


----------



## brainless

I can't understand most of the posts here.
You are discussing an issue that won't be changed in shorttime: Delivery time at Stowa's.
Either you go with it or you buy another brand. 
Period.


Volker ;-)


----------



## ctzn

I recently sent an email to get on the list to reserve and purchase the new chrono model, upon seeing the June delivery time frame I had wondered, "what's all the fuss about?..." 

However, after seeing this thread I am a bit more concerned and skeptical of that June time line (well, maybe June 2011?)

Either way, I am convinced it will be worth it and plan to move forward with my order. Hopefully the wait issues have been sorted. 

I don't see the chrono model listed in the wait times thread in this forum, so I guess I will just wait to hear back from Stowa with a heads up.


----------



## MrRogers

brainless said:


> I can't understand most of the posts here.
> You are discussing an issue that won't be changed in shorttime: Delivery time at Stowa's.
> Either you go with it or you buy another brand.
> Period.
> 
> Volker ;-)


Great post Volker <|

Many here have stated that they are looking elsewhere. Many of us are offering constructive criticism so Stowa will remain an option for us in the future as noone wants to see them go under.

Mrr


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

As I already wrote for several times our most important matter is to deliver quality.

This and the fact that we are working on the capacity is very imortant to know.

We always will keep it that way.

Of course you will see that we can shorten the delivery time within a few months.

Everything and everybody is working on that issue and we are sure to realize it within this year 

Of course some models will always have longer delivery times, some will have shorter delivery times.

This is also a result of many suppliers which are also sometimes with delay - of course we can´t change this.

Some of our suppliers are the best in the market with also a lot of work and with 1, 2 or 3-4 months delay.

We have a good team and we are working step by step to make more and more watches but still keeping the spirit of STOWA:

*Good quality for a very good price .-)*

Have a nice day.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## sirmalloc

jimmycarrera said:


> You must be excited... Send pics of the grand opening!


I am excited. I got my shipment email and tracking indicates it should be arriving on Monday. In case anyone is curious about the timelines, here's how my ordering experience went:


Placed order on March 10th, with estimated delivery from the forums showing end of April.
Received payment email on May 26th, paid immediately
Received confirmation of payment email on May 27th
Received FedEx shipment notification on June 2nd, showing delivery time of 5 days to the US


----------



## cycloneracing

Ordered an MOB 4th June. Not worried about the wait, it will make it well worth it!
Any other Aussies on this forum in Brisbane?


----------



## Wolfjohn

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> As I already wrote for several times our most important matter is to deliver quality.
> 
> This and the fact that we are working on the capacity is very imortant to know.
> 
> We always will keep it that way.
> 
> Of course you will see that we can shorten the delivery time within a few months.
> 
> Everything and everybody is working on that issue and we are sure to realize it within this year
> 
> Of course some models will always have longer delivery times, some will have shorter delivery times.
> 
> This is also a result of many suppliers which are also sometimes with delay - of course we can´t change this.
> 
> Some of our suppliers are the best in the market with also a lot of work and with 1, 2 or 3-4 months delay.
> 
> We have a good team and we are working step by step to make more and more watches but still keeping the spirit of STOWA:
> 
> *Good quality for a very good price .-)*
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Much thanks for your note, Jorg.

--------------------------

I posted the following in the "availability" thread. It is a rant, but i stand by it:

1. Place an order. 2. Get your name in the queue. 3. Pay Stowa the week your watch ships (not before then). 4. Depending on the model, you might wait 2-5 months. 5. Again, you won't pay until it is ready to ship. 6. If at some point along the way, you just can't wait any longer, let Stowa know and they'll take your name out of queue. 7. Go buy something else at Costco.

It's a small business. If you want assembly lines churning out watches everyday, there are plenty of fast-food watches out there. It comes down to patience. Often people who are impatient or excited will see things as being "unfair" or "lacking" when having to wait. We've all been there.

You're looking at Stowas because they are what they are. You want a stowa because a stowa is a stowa. Well, the "wait" is a necessary part of the stowa watch. It has always been this way and likely always will. If this is not acceptable to a particular buyer, then why is the buyer looking at stowa? Because they're great watches? exactly, and no matter how absurd it may seem, the wait is part of the greatness.

No, I'm not a "fan boy." Nor am I a misguided 21st century consumer who screams bloody murder the moment I find out my pizza won't be delivered within thirty minutes....

Sorry to rant. But I've received nothing but absolutely excellent customer service from stowa. And they're an ocean away from me!


----------



## raybert

cycloneracing said:


> Ordered an MOB 4th June. Not worried about the wait, it will make it well worth it!
> Any other Aussies on this forum in Brisbane?


I'm from Brisbane as well 

Got a Antea 360 last year. Have on order the Airman no-logo - beginning of april and on the waiting list for the Antea KS with black dial.


----------



## 2manywatchez

Still waiting...


----------



## StufflerMike

*First and last warning*

Guys if you can't behave and fancy violating our rules and guidelines this thread is going to be closed.


----------



## Guest

*Re: First and last warning*



stuffler said:


> Guys if you can't behave and fancy violating our rules and guidelines this thread is going to be closed.


Nah Mike , don't bother doing that, I have nothing more to say on these matters anyway, I'll take my leave of this thread
As long as there are no more hostile messages! :-d


----------



## iliuqi

:-d:-d. You should buy a watch for your lover or put her name on the back of the watch. Stowa provides this kind of service, I remember it doesn't cost much. Someone did this and really works.


----------



## tm223

After months of waiting, my Stowa finally came. Not 1 but 2 Fliegers. :-d

And I survived the wait. :-d

Presenting the Ikarus Airman and Airman Automatic date/no logo.





































:thanks

PS. Thank you Jorg and the crews of Stowa.


----------



## MID

I watch the Euro drop, and my FO2 get less expensive.


----------



## drickster

MID said:


> I watch the Euro drop, and my FO2 get less expensive.


LOL yeah I'm jealous of the price at the moment :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## iliuqi

Jörg Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> As I already wrote for several times our most important matter is to deliver quality.
> 
> This and the fact that we are working on the capacity is very imortant to know.
> 
> We always will keep it that way.
> 
> Of course you will see that we can shorten the delivery time within a few months.
> 
> Everything and everybody is working on that issue and we are sure to realize it within this year
> 
> Of course some models will always have longer delivery times, some will have shorter delivery times.
> 
> This is also a result of many suppliers which are also sometimes with delay - of course we can´t change this.
> 
> Some of our suppliers are the best in the market with also a lot of work and with 1, 2 or 3-4 months delay.
> 
> We have a good team and we are working step by step to make more and more watches but still keeping the spirit of STOWA:
> 
> *Good quality for a very good price .-)*
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Jörg Schauer


Soft fire makes sweet malt~


----------



## adamu

I also did manage to survive the wait. Practically no delay at all. Ordered 10th April with end of May as an expected date of delivery. Announced on 4th June. Delivered on 9th June 



ps. sorry for infantile english but the watch distracts me perfectly when typing 

rgds,
more than happy the fresh owner of MO Romeon.


----------



## Seamaster68

I just joined in the wait for an auto flieger, keeping fingers crossed it will reach me as indicated..!


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Well, My Flieger Auto made it from Germany to the USA in 1 day, now it has been stuck in customs for 2 full days. Hope it makes it out soon!


----------



## StufflerMike

centralcoastbuc said:


> Well, My Flieger Auto made it from Germany to the USA in 1 day, now it has been stuck in customs for 2 full days. Hope it makes it out soon!


Fingers crossed ;-)


----------



## onioncrown

centralcoastbuc said:


> Well, My Flieger Auto made it from Germany to the USA in 1 day, now it has been stuck in customs for 2 full days. Hope it makes it out soon!


When did you order your flieger? I have one on order too, I'm near my projected date, but I'm not sure if they are running to their schedule.


----------



## centralcoastbuc

April 1st.



onioncrown said:


> When did you order your flieger? I have one on order too, I'm near my projected date, but I'm not sure if they are running to their schedule.


----------



## onioncrown

centralcoastbuc said:


> April 1st.


Thanks, mine should be about 3 weeks away. Enjoy yours!


----------



## mrplow25

So is anyone else waiting for the regular Antea Creme with an estimated delivery date of November 2010?


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Still waiting for US customs. It seems that the cost breakdown for the watch, movement and band was left out of the package. There is some confusion between someone at Stowa and I as to who needs to resolve this. Hopefully it will be worked out soon.


----------



## macshark

I ordered my Flieger Auto w/o logo in early May, and haven't heard anything yet about delivery. I'll still be patient until August or so...then pins and needles


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Looks like my Flieger finally got through US Customs. Yippee! Should arrive tomorrow. Thanks VP.


----------



## socal44

> So is anyone else waiting for the regular Antea Creme with an estimated delivery date of November 2010?


i'm waiting for a Antea Black due in mid Sept. :-!


----------



## jimmycarrera

Hey, I just got my payment e-mail from Stowa. Incoming Flieger...14 days


----------



## onioncrown

jimmycarrera said:


> Hey, I just got my payment e-mail from Stowa. Incoming Flieger...14 days


Argh!! I'm getting jealous....congrats! I'm likely still a couple of weeks out.


----------



## drickster

Hang in there guys!

I've got my Flieger on black leather today


----------



## centralcoastbuc

Congrats! Got mine on Brown yesterday. Very happy. Still have a white MO coming someday later in the summer.


----------



## mrlinno

centralcoastbuc said:


> Congrats! Got mine on Brown yesterday. Very happy. Still have a white MO coming someday later in the summer.


I have a white MO on the way as well. Hopefully it comes in before they break off for august. a whole month's extra wait would destroy me. o|


----------



## daveyleroy

I ordered one on the website about 10 days ago, and haven't received anything like an order confirmation via EMail yet. Is this normal?

Thoughts? I'm a bit concerned.

Thanks


----------



## jimmycarrera

daveyleroy said:


> I ordered one on the website about 10 days ago, and haven't received anything like an order confirmation via EMail yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Thoughts? I'm a bit concerned.
> 
> Thanks


That is unusual. Check your spam folder and if it's not there ([email protected]) I'd e-mail them.
Jimmy


----------



## Seamaster68

daveyleroy said:


> I ordered one on the website about 10 days ago, and haven't received anything like an order confirmation via EMail yet. Is this normal?
> 
> Thoughts? I'm a bit concerned.
> 
> Thanks


You should get an email reply with order number and product descriptions, I got 1 of those after i pulled the trigger on its site. An email to them will be good.


----------



## cycloneracing

When I first ordered a watch from Stowa I read this thread and thought, _"what are these guys on about, just calm down and relax, there is no hurry"_

But now it has been 3 months and Stowa are back from holidays and my watch is supposed to be coming through soon.

So every day I check my emails and wait. and wait. and check. and now I completely understand how the waiting does drive you a little crazy after a while!

I am excited and sure that the wait will be worth it!

:roll:


----------



## doug1066

cycloneracing said:


> When I first ordered a watch from Stowa I read this thread and thought, _"what are these guys on about, just calm down and relax, there is no hurry"_
> 
> But now it has been 3 months and Stowa are back from holidays and my watch is supposed to be coming through soon.
> 
> So every day I check my emails and wait. and wait. and check. and now I completely understand how the waiting does drive you a little crazy after a while!
> 
> I am excited and sure that the wait will be worth it!
> 
> :roll:


I am in the same situation...


----------



## JarrodS

In the US, we have a saying:

Good
Cheap
Fast

Pick any two.


----------



## StufflerMike

In Germany we have a saying too: Gut Ding will Weile haben "Rome wasn't built in a day."

My Chrono is still on order, got a Damasko DA 46 in the meantime to survive the wait.


----------



## Txemizo

I have survived my 6 months wait buying Casio G-Shocks, a totally different type of watch and, to my own surprise, very good fun too!

They will protect my Stowa from abuse when I receive it, fingers crossed, in October ;-)


----------



## RyanA

JarrodS said:


> In the US, we have a saying:
> 
> Good
> Cheap
> Fast
> 
> Pick any two.


I think it goes (typically used in reference to cars)

Reliable
Cheap
Fast

Good is somewhat vauge. Still, good point.


----------



## JarrodS

RyanA said:


> I think it goes (typically used in reference to cars)
> 
> Reliable
> Cheap
> Fast


Not where I'm from (west coast), but whatever - same idea.


----------

